

Andy Hertzfeld on Google+, UI design and how Bob Dylan influenced the Mac - bedris
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2011/07/17/andy-hertzfeld-on-google-ui-design-and-how-bob-dylan-influenced-the-mac/

======
jsavimbi
The world would've been a different place if Dylan would've stuck with the
acoustic repertoire.

